# No period after 6 months off pill!?!



## meli v (Oct 4, 2008)

My hubby and I would like to start a family soon, so I stopped taking the pill in April. Still no period after 6 missed cycles! Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## summerstorm (Aug 2, 2008)

you should think of having you iron level checked out. also check out the herb Dong Quai.







:


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to fertility, since FYT is for geographically-specific threads only.


----------



## tulip4me (Apr 16, 2007)

You might talk to your gyn about taking some Provera so that you can start a new cycle and hopefully ovulate.


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

I stopped taking Birth Control 4 years ago and didn't get my period for 7 months. I went to an acupuncturist durring those 7 months and started my period within 3 days. My cycle was not completely regular after that, but each time I would go to the acupuncturist I would start my cycle. It became more and more normal.

Worked for me.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

If you have low body fat and/or do a lot of intense exercising it could affect your cycle. I have a friend who was basically advised to "fatten up" if she wanted to get pregnant.


----------



## herwitsend (Nov 10, 2005)

A girlfriend of mine did the same thing (went off the pill and waited 4 months with no period) and when she finally went to the doctor, she was already 14 weeks pregnant!


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

I stopped taking BCP about 5 months ago. My first two cycles were pretty normal, the third was 43 days, but I was in a wedding when I would have normally be ovulating. And then there's this cycle... 39 days and still no ovulation







Again, there's been some stress that could have thrown ovulation off, but I feel a bit of the same frustration...

Everyone and their cat told me to start taking vitex/chaste tree berry when I first went off the pill. I didn't, because I wanted to see what my body did with OUT chemicals (even natural ones) influencing it. I don't regret it, but I did start taking it yesterday (Whole Foods had it on sale. I took that as a sign).

(Aw.. I just talked with my "Idon'tneedthedetails" husband, and he said he'd been researching it and noted that stress can cause delayed ovulation! It wasn't anything I didn't know, but it really makes me happy that he's doing some research on his own...!)


----------



## NewDirections (Jul 18, 2008)

My cycle has also been really weird after stopping the pill in March. I didn't get my period for 3 months. I started going to get acupuncture and traditional chinese medicine and that helped.


----------



## meli v (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Still no cycle so I'm heading to my naturopath tomorrow to see if can help me with some of the ideas... hopefully something will work!


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

I am in the same boat as you, it is so awful just waiting! My sister took over a year to get her cycles back and I am now at the 9 month mark... I don't know how anymore frustrated I can be. I just hate it.







I run on the ellipitcal trainer about 40-45 minutes a day... could that be adding to it? It does not seem that intense.


----------



## danielac (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I'm 27YRS old...and for the first time my cycles got all out of wacked..56 days WOW...so...the Doc gave me Provera to start on Monday so I can get an HSG done and calm my head to make sure my tubes, ovaries etc are Ok..than I will just have to deal with Cycles and ovulation









Have any of you taken Provera??? side effects? is it a bad thing to take this ...
I'm not starting it until Monday to make sure Af does not come naturally...

Please send all the information you have my way









thanks again !


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Same thing happened to me. I was on the pill for 5 years and when I went off, I had no period for 4 months and then completely sporadic cycles for 4 months after that. I started taking vitex (chastetreeberry, an herbal supplement) and my cycles became totally regular after a couple of weeks.


----------



## danielac (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mimim* 
Same thing happened to me. I was on the pill for 5 years and when I went off, I had no period for 4 months and then completely sporadic cycles for 4 months after that. I started taking vitex (chastetreeberry, an herbal supplement) and my cycles became totally regular after a couple of weeks.

Hi Mimim- really??? did Vitex worked for you? which one did you get? there are so..many out there that I dont know which one I should buy?
email me [email protected] or any lady that has tried provera or vitex?

thanks!


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

my doctor told me no to provera, she said it might screw me up more? who knows. I tried vitex, but I kept forgetting it!


----------



## danielac (Sep 17, 2008)

really!! Yeah well guess what I got my period today haha 56 days later ..so I will have to wait to start the provera next cycle...I wanted to induced it so I could get an HSG done and make sure I'm clear in that dept but..will see how my cycles do until december ...the thing is I want to regulate my cycles...so I can TTC every month..the longer the period...the longer the time to TTC hahaha so..thinking about vitex....which the best one.were to buy it or ladies who have had good success with it...

let me know pleasee...I'm a desperate women


----------

